# URGENT - Can anyone help me - *UPDATED*...Phew!



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi...

About my new pup Scruff. 

I think he is deaf. I feel silly that it's taken me 4 days to realise!

He doesn't respond to verbal commands or come when called or outside bangs (like fireworks) or the TV.

This also explains why he is petrified of other dogs and is scared of being on a lead.

How can the prev owner not tell me this? :twisted: 

I will be taking him to the vet tomorrow for a full check up.

I still love him all the same and will do all i can for him but how do i communicate with a deaf dog? 

Any advice?





*UPDATE

Took Scruffy to the vet today and she said that he seems just fine. He was so well behaved although he was obviously frightened and was shaking quite a bit.

I have been using ear drops for Scruffy and it seems to have helped...the vet said he could have had a lot of wax and mites which is now cleared.

Everyone wanted to touch him and quite annoyingly, people just thought it was ok to do so without asking...you'd think other pet owners would know better :twisted: 

But he didn't mind being fussed at and responded happily.

There were other dogs in the waiting room and Scruff was showing aggression towards them  Everyone seemed to find it funny and cute but i am determined to try to socialise him against this asap.

Thanks for all your support.


:wave: *


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

I wouldn't automatically assume he is deaf because he doesn't respond when you call him or respond to noises outside or on the TV. I'm assuming this is a young puppy you just got? 

Sometimes it will take a few days for them to adjust to their new home, and they may be very quiet and timid during that time.

Discuss this with your vet when you take him in, and let us know what he says.

Hoping for the best -


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

It can be done Leena, many dalmations are deaf and they use hand signals same as people. He might not be, we thought that of Fynn but she turned out fine and just didnt want to know.


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Thanks guys...will let you know tomorrow after i have taken him to a vet.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

If it turns out that he is deaf there are a lot of ways you can still communicate. I would start looking for obedience classes in your area, instead on working on verbal commands you can work on hand signals. It takes some time but I have seen many deaf dogs who have adapted quite well.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

dogs react better to gestures i find. romeo does anyway. 
dont worry yet leena.
let us know xxxxxx


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

I will love him whatever! He is such a joy. I just want him to be healthy. He is doing a zoomy as i type :lol:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

lol aww fab leena. so are you going vets tommorow?


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Yes Definately...that's if i can at short notice. Otherwise will arrange the fist possible appointment.

I hope he is ok.

I have a clicker (for training) and he can hear it...maybe cos it's so high pitched...I hope that i am wrong and that he was just being brave and blanking the sounds out.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

ow kk
just checking... meet another time :wave: 
good luck at vets...


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Well...vet won't last all day :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

lol its up to you... shall i pm ya?  
if your busy with the vets leena- thats more important for his health. But I doooo soo really wanna see him!


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

I def wanna see you and Roo too. I'll call or text you after i have been to the vet...how's that?

I really hope he's ok and of course his health comes first. Speak tomorrow xxxx


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

pm'd ya


----------



## reedgrl1 (Oct 3, 2005)

Hi Leena ...
The woman who runs and started MILO Foundation, did so because her dog MILO was blind and learned to live a full, wonderful life using a wide variety of sounds ... taps.
You can read this story and see what she's done since at: www.milofoundation.org
:wave:


----------



## reedgrl1 (Oct 3, 2005)

iIt's under 'About us'
:wave:


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Thank you xxxx


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

I hope your boy is ok ........ 

( one thing I will say is I see loads of people with puppys and 
it's quite common for people to think there puppys are blind or deaf ,
you know how we all worry !  )


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

any update?

kisses nat


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

fingers crossed he's just being stubborn and choosing not to hear you, update us after the vets


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi everyone, 

Thanks for your concern I have spoken with the vet and made an appointment for him for Wednesday (earliest day possible) and they will run some neurological tests.

The woman said that he might just be ignorant :lol: but i will have a better diagnosis then.

I will keep you all informed

Thanks
:wave:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm sure he will be just fine  and all he is doing is trying to worry his mummy   thanks for the update


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

lecohen said:


> Thanks guys...will let you know tomorrow after i have taken him to a vet.


awww ok 




we think Max could be partially blind or have cataracs(sp??)


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Hiya...

Well, i have come to the conclusion that he is not outright deaf because i played music before and his ears were pricking up and he started growling but I am still concerned and plan to keep the appointment with the vet to have him fully checked over.

If i whisper in his ear or talk in a low voice he doesn't respond...is there such a thing as selective or at least partially deaf because it does appear to be inconsistent?

Anyways, will update you all after the appointment with the vet.

Thanks again everyone xxx


----------



## reedgrl1 (Oct 3, 2005)

LOL!
My husband has that kind of selective or partial deafness :roll:


----------



## cowgal1976 (Sep 28, 2005)

I think my chi has selective hearing! :lol: 

I hope your baby is okay!


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

my firend has a white boxer and i guess it is common for them to be deaf (hers is) and she use hand movements and they still say the commands as well. But with my dog jamie he responds better to hand signals anyway, Good luck at the vet
Roie


----------



## JillyBean15 (Sep 27, 2005)

Awwww, I hope everything goes ok. I have heard that some animals (not just dogs) can have trouble hearing certain frequencies of sound. But maybe he is just being stubborn. I do know that training with hand gestures works very well, though. And not just with hearing impaired dogs. When I taught obedience classes, we always used hand gestures as well as a verbal command. All of my dogs have been trained using hand signals and I rarely have to use any verbal commands. I think hand signals work better sometimes because you don't have to worry about misleading voice tones. Since dogs can't speak English (or any language for that matter) they rely on the tone or sound that the verbal command makes. They actually learn through the repitition and the sound the word makes not the word itself. That is also how clicker training works. They begin to actually work for the sound of the click as a reward. Through repitition they know it will come when they do something right. 

Ok, I'll shut up. Sorry, I didn't realize I was going on and on so much.  :roll: But I do hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## SophiesMom (Oct 14, 2005)

My brother has a deaf dog (not a chi), and she can sit and lay down and shake, all with hand signals. It's actually very easy to train them that way. A lot of obedience trainers use hand signals before assigning verbal commands, anyway. Just make sure you tell the instructor in advance. If the puppy is deaf, it is very unfortunate that a person would let you take a deaf dog without telling you about it, though.


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Updated above

:wave:


----------



## JillyBean15 (Sep 27, 2005)

*UPDATE

Took Scruffy to the vet today and she said that he seems just fine. He was so well behaved although he was obviously frightened and was shaking quite a bit.

I have been using ear drops for Scruffy and it seems to have helped...the vet said he could have had a lot of wax and mites which is now cleared.

Everyone wanted to touch him and quite annoyingly, people just thought it was ok to do so without asking...you'd think other pet owners would know better :twisted: 

But he didn't mind being fussed at and responded happily.

There were other dogs in the waiting room and Scruff was showing aggression towards them  Everyone seemed to find it funny and cute but i am determined to try to socialise him against this asap.

Thanks for all your support.


:wave: *[/quote]


I am so glad to hear that Leena! Give him big hugs and kisses fromme an Pedro.XXXXXOOOOO


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Thank you Jillybean and Pedro.

I have let him sleep on my lap now as he is still shaking poor thing.

Don't know why he was so scared...it was when the vet looked in his ears that frightened him.

Oh....he was weighed too...he is 1.15kg = just over 2.5 pounds :lol: 

I think he's put on a little weight since i have had him - 1 week today so i am pleased.

His coat also looks more shiny and feels so much softer...I love him so much.
I am turning into a saddo, can't stop telling friends about him, they are getting fed up! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Good to hear your little man is ok  don't worry to much about him being upset/aggresive around other dogs , he will get better in time as he meets more & more dogs  

How old is he ? agghhh bless him being 1.15 kg my Kirby weighs that to  

Sara :wave:


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi Sara...

Thanx for your message. He will be 15 weeks on Friday :lol: 

How old is Kirby?

:wave:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Kirbz is 18weeks  so not much older  Kirbz is still a little shy boy


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Awww, what a darling!...Scruff is a x so will prob be bigger than Kirby but will prob remain within the chi standard weight :lol: 

I hope so cos i like having a small doggy but i'll love him all the same :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

Glad all is well what a relief


----------



## JillyBean15 (Sep 27, 2005)

lecohen said:


> Oh....he was weighed too...he is 1.15kg = just over 2.5 pounds :lol:
> 
> I think he's put on a little weight since i have had him - 1 week today so i am pleased.
> 
> ...


That is about how much Pedro weighed at that age. And I know what you mean about telling your friends about him. I am the same way. My friends have been pretty understanding though. They know that my dogs are my children. We took him to my Mother-in-law's this past weekend for our family reunion and you would think he was a new born baby. Everyone passed him around and loved on him. They all kept calling him "Jill and Steve's new baby"! It was quite nice.  

This is a great placeto brag, though. We all love hearing about them, so I say bring on the mooshy stuff! :lol:


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

:lol: :lol: Thanks :lol: :lol: 

xxxxxxxxxxxx :wave:


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm so glad he's okay.


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm so glad he got a clear bill of health. YAY Scruffy!


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Thanx :lol: 

I was so worried! :wave:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

That is good news.


----------

